# Trying to make this fit



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've looked aroud and haven't seen any pics of what i'm hoping to do so here's what i'm looking to put in the trunk of my Regal: 3 pumps, 6 batteries, full size 13" spare, and at least one 10" sub.

I'd like to use the area under the rear deck between the cylinders for the speakers and everything else just needs to fit somewhere. I know i could fit more batteries/pumps without the spare but the car will still be a daily driver so i need the spare in the trunk. Any ideas or pics?


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

tetris that shit
pumps in the back
3 batts on each side
spare in the middle with a tilted mount 
put the sub anywhere you got extra room
got pics of your trunk?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's how it is right now. Have everything but the batteries that needs to go in it.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW MANY BATTERIES YOU GONNA PUT ? NO REAR CYLINDERS OR ARE THEY IN THE SPEAKER BOX ? CUT DOWN TO ONE TWELVE INCH SUB AND PUT THE AMP BEHIND THE BOX FACE TWO PUMPS TOWARD EACH OTHER AND PUT 3 BATTERIES ON EACH SIDE WITH THE SPARE IN THE MIDDLE IT SHOULD FIT LIKE THAT , OR YOU MIGHT HAVE TO STAND THE PUMPS UP WITH THE TANKS IN THE AIR..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

6 batteries. Car isn't cut yet and a new box will be made that's not as wide to accomodate the cylinders. Still need a place for the 3rd pump.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

instead of one speaker box.. get two small ones .. put one on each end with a space in the middle for the 3rd pump.. screw the amp to the back of the car seat frame...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u can put 3 batteries in each corner, then ur 3 pumps in the middle and ur subs in the package tray.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 9 2008, 05:21 PM~9650391
> *Here's how it is right now.  Have everything but the batteries that needs to go in it.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Joe !! Lets see some pics of the whole car


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

you can try this \/

build a wood floor and use the area were the spare tire gose for the sub box. mount the sub pointing up then build your rack over the wood floor and make the rack removable then mount the spare 13in rim to be part of the rack and put your pumps in the rear deck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako+Jan 12 2008, 02:33 AM~9674124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started a topic so i'd have a place with all my pics.

My 86 regal


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

put the 3 batts on each side of trunk 3 pumps in middle behind speaker box facing up look up a pick of the green 68 from estilo merced capter this is how his set up is u could even leave the box how it is it might have to be shortened alittle.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i say fuck the spare :yes:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

PUT ONE 10" SUB ON THE DECK MOUNT THE AMP TO THE BACK SEAT FRAME OR THE BOX ... PUT 3 BATTERIES ON EACH SIDE , THE SPARE IN THE MIDDLE A PUMP ON EACH SIDE ANGLED DOWN(MOTOR DOWN) AND THE THIRD PUMP ABOVE THE SPARE ANGLED DOWN THE SAME WAY...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+May 6 2008, 08:11 PM~10592991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the two 10" subs in, just had to shorten the box. Rear cylinders are in and everything is wired. Not enough clearance to run the 3rd pump above the spare so it'll be between the spare and license plate when we cut the front. Il still have enough room for a 4th pump or 2 more batteries later on with how it's set up now too.

Just need to pick up the batteries and cut the front but here's where i'm at. Hopefully the rear will be fully functional by Friday.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i was getting ready to draw a picture,looks like you got it figured out tho


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

fuck the spare get AAA $13 a month and wala


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@May 7 2008, 12:22 PM~10598963
> *fuck the spare get AAA $13 a month and wala
> *


That little bit adds up quick though. Does AAA pay for a new tire and mounting everytime you have a blowout or flat? I could see there being problems with the tire size vs. rim size and having hydraulics on the car too when dealing with them.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD PLAYER


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jul 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11074532
> *:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD PLAYER
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

your set up looks good, maybe you could help me out your set up right there is almost exactly what i wanna do. 2 subs (10"s or 12"s whatever i can fit and w/2amps) 2 pumps with 6 batteries. do you think you could leave the box where it is by putting the cylinders in the box or cutting away from the box to let the cylinders fit into place behind it like 2 half circle slots that go all the way down?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegalregal530_@Jul 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11173040
> *your set up looks good, maybe you could help me out your set up right there is almost exactly what i wanna do. 2 subs (10"s or 12"s whatever i can fit and w/2amps) 2 pumps with 6 batteries. do you think you could leave the box where it is by putting the cylinders in the box or cutting away from the box to let the cylinders fit into place behind it like 2 half circle slots that go all the way down?
> *


12" subs, i'm pretty sure would have to be angles upward or the trunk torsion bars would have to be cut out. For the speaker box itself, i had to cut about 1" off each side since it was too big to fit between the cylinders(like in the first pic). I don't know how you would have the cylinders in the box unless you put the box in first and then installed the cylinders from the bottom. Even then, you still have to route the hoses to the pumps and you would loose a little clearance on the top due to the wood from the box. Easiest way is to just build the box to fit between the cylinders. Mine is held in by a couple angle brackets on the sides and the spare wheel keeps it from moving also. Then just make a "face" panel and attach it to the box to clean things up. here's a pic that shows the panel better


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 24 2008, 05:26 PM~11171095
> *:biggrin:  Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Great job making it all fit bro. I agree, you need a spare. Any re-enforcing?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 24 2008, 11:34 PM~11173775
> *Great job making it all fit bro. I agree, you need a spare. Any re-enforcing?
> *


Yeah, a spare is a must for anyone that rides everyday, Chicago streets and highways are all fucked up. Still have to juicce the front, not sure if i want to run 2 more pumps, or 1 pump and 2 more batteries :biggrin: . The rear arches were done before i put anything into the trunk(figured with all the added weight, it would be a good idea), once we do the front and wrap around the spring pockets(have extended/reinforced arms already), then the rear axle and a bridge will be next. It's a slow process but it'll get done


----------



## illegalregal530 (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks homie, im gonna be juicin it before i put anything else in so ill probably just go with 10"s an cut off from the box. :biggrin:


----------

